
Scientists Just Released a DIY Covid-19 Vaccine Under a Creative Commons License - notRobot
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/k7qpky/scientists-just-released-a-diy-coronavirus-vaccine-under-a-creative-commons-license
======
gus_massa
> _The vaccine has not been approved or reviewed by the U.S. Food and Drug
> Administration._

It has not passed the standard test to prove that it is safe and effective.
This is the slow part, and many of the other vaccines are there. It is a very
important part, because you want to be sure that the vaccine is safe and
effective.

Calling this a "vaccine" is an exaggeration, at best we can call it a "vaccine
candidate".

